# LOOKING TO BOWHUNT KANASS



## specialk (Oct 30, 2005)

LOOKING FOR SOME RECOMANDATION ON A GOOD OUTFITTER IN KANASS. FOR A BOWHUNT ONLY.
THANK YOU
LONG SHOT


----------



## jbshunter (Dec 21, 2005)

Ae you looking for rifle or bowhunting? I live and KS and can help you with either one but really prefer bowhunting. Emial me at [email protected] and will try and direct you in the right direction. There is lots of public land to hunt and we always manage to kill big deer every year 130 and up just depends hoe patient you are. Also you will need to apply for nonresident tag which will most likely take you 2 years to get. They are now doing the bonus point system and you can purchase one for around $20. This will give you an advantage for the following year. KDWP has all the info for applying. Let me know if I can help with anything else.

Brian


----------

